# Dealing with or Removing Old Drywall Glue



## Mr.T (Sep 27, 2021)

I'm in the middle of a down-to-the-studs renovation on a 1967 built home in Michigan. (24" OC ceiling trusses, 16" OC walls on first floor, 12" walls OC on the second floor)

All of the original drywall was installed with nails and black glue (ceiling and walls). The issue I have is that the remaining glue on the studs is very hard and quite uneven in some spots. Any thoughts on how best to remove or flatten it? I have a power plane but it will gum-up and damage the blade fast. I tried a wide-blade scraper but it was terribly inefficient. I thought about a belt sander, but I suspect it will gum up the belt fast and create some nasty dust (I can use a mask and dust collector if needed). Any other tools I'm not thinking about?

Am I being overly concerned that this glue will affect my ability to get flat ceilings/walls, will also keep the board from sitting flat against the studs and will cause grief with inconsistent screw penetration? Pics attached. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

I.chip the glue off with axe end of a hatchet.....always works


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

flat bar n hammer here.


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

total glue failure..... either glue was dry or board never touched the stud. 3/4" sharp wood chisel will make quick work...


----------



## bethoust (Nov 10, 2021)

Much like warm water softens tape, heat can help melt stubborn adhesives without damaging the surface of your floor or wall. Just one minute with a hairdryer, heat gun, or even a blowtorch will do the trick. Gently scrape off the adhesive while you apply heat to the surface of your floor or wall. It helped me to remove the glue from the walls. I sold my old house for cash, so I was searching for a different method to renovate my house as soon as possible, so I could move into it as soon as possible.


----------

